# Gnome Arbeitsfläche einrichten



## marcoX (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, wie man die Arbeitsfläche von Gnome einrichten kann.

1) Wie kann man die Desktop-Icons in der Größe ändern, so dass alle gleich sind?
2) Wie kann man die Desktop-Icons automatisch ausrichten?

Ich hab sie mal mit der Maus halbwegs ausgerichtet, aber perfekt ist das nicht.
Wenn man genau hinschaut ist es nur eine Schlangenlinie.

Ich wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Marco


----------



## AndreasRe (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo Marco,

öffne mal Nautilus und unter Bearbeiten --> Einstellungen siehst Du beim Reiter Ansichten den Eintrag "Vorgabe für Symbolansicht". Wenn Du hier die Größe anderst, ändern sich auch die Icons auf dem Desktop. Habe auch lange gesucht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## marcoX (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo Andreas,

hey super Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Martin


----------

